# lighting requirements for some plants....



## fish_tank_nov (Jun 9, 2015)

i just ordered 2 jungle vals and an anubias plant variety unknown... will not know until Friday the variety... anyway, what lighting do i need for both to be happy? i can get the lighting i need. i just have no clue as to what light to get. they will be in a 10 gallon aquarium with led strip lighting.
i have 2 different led options as well as some fluorescent lights. i know what will work for the fluorescent but not the led....


----------



## fish_tank_nov (Jun 9, 2015)

tank is will be a new planting on friday with cycled filtration, gravel and water from the tank. doing an upgrade from a 5 gallon to a 10 gallon. it will have 2 sets of columns in the background the jungle vals growing behind the columns and the anubias in the middle. it will have 6 gallons of total space in the center of the tank for this planting and for the lights to work. there will be 2-2 gallon partitions for some really aggressive bettas one on each end... those will not be live planted. the tank will have mesh dividers and will have a 1-3 whisper internal filter, a 2-10 filter of the same kind and a submersible heater rated for the tank in it as well.


----------

